# Eurotunnel stopover



## dodgy1 (Oct 30, 2010)

How early can you arrive at the eurotunnel (Folkstone) as i have an 6 am crossing and live 3 hr drive away, is it possible to arrive the night before and sleep in van or are there any stopovers close by


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The Black Horse, a couple of miles from the tunnel, you can arrive 2 hours before your booked time.

N51.123613 E1.015629

Charlie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you can normally get in up to about 2 hours ahead & get on an earlier train without extra charge, but they won't let you in & wait / sleep up. 

There's Dover seafront (marine parade), but then you've got to go back to the tunnel entrance. Canterbury Park & ride (but you can't get in after 8pm (I think?), and the services just before (stop24?) apparently allow overnights for a cost.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're crossing via the tunnel at the end of this month.

Planning to overnight on Military Road at Hythe just a couple of miles down the road from Folkestone.

Its quiet after the afternoon traffic ceases and has a decent park-like area for dog walking etc.

Shops for chish 'n' fips etc are just a short walk. 

And its my home town


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We always stay at Military Road in Hythe, a short walk to good local restaurants and pubs. Slightly sloping (into the gutter) but not really a problem.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We tend to arrive 3to 5 hours before the allotted time, never been refused entry, always put on the next available train. Cross over and put your head down on Auchan's car park, get up and have breakfast.  

tony


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We never ever wait to go on, no matter how early we are. 

We have been 24 hours early twice now and both times been put straight on. 

Only time we have been asked to pay was August bank holiday when it was very busy. 

We always book a late as possible crossing in the evening then cross over about 9pm and spend the night in Cite Europe parking area, wake up fresh and ready for the holiday. 

Plan in place for the 8th of next month and can't wait    

Mandy


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

iconnor said:


> We always stay at Military Road in Hythe, a short walk to good local restaurants and pubs. Slightly sloping (into the gutter) but not really a problem.


We stayed at the military road and didnt find it too plesent, delivery trucks were going past in the night shaking the van and the pub across the canal had music and shouting till the early hours.

Maybe we were unlucky but it is a nice spot and felt safe.

I feel Canterbury P+R is much better, It was closed on sunday when we arrived so we parked outside the gates with other vans no problem.

Fantastic facility!

HTH.

Darren.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I have parked at Marine Drive a few times next to the beach as theres special places for campervans. Its outside the port of dover authority HQ.

I have never had any problems with noise etc.

My missus always worries about arriving too early so we always get there 2 hrs before but after reading these posts will try a bit earlier next time just to see.

Phill


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

The problem with arriving early is that they generally just put you on the next available shuttle, and you're in France before you know it. Still, plenty of places to pull over for a nap  

I've not been, so I can't comment, but as you drive down towards the Eurotunnel on the M20, there are signs for "Port of Dover early arrivals parking" which, I believe, takes you to the newly-opened services just past the tunnel entrance at Jn 12. At least it'd be somewhere to park up close to the tunnel if you were determined to wait for your booked crossing (we just take the next available one and start the holiday a little bit earlier!).

One point that is worth knowing is that there is a Motorhome bourne and grey water emptying point in the top corner of the Bus / Motorhome car park at the Folkestone eurotunnel terminal. 

Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a reciprocal service point at the Calais end, which is a pity - it'd be lovely to clean out the van before getting the Shuttle, and arrive back in the UK with the toilet / grey water already dealt with. One less thing to do when you get home.

Morph.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Morph, before returning home, call in at the aire in Calais, and empty there. If hungry you can buy some frites.  

tony


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

dodgy1 said:


> How early can you arrive at the eurotunnel (Folkstone) as i have an 6 am crossing and live 3 hr drive away, is it possible to arrive the night before and sleep in van or are there any stopovers close by


Living only three hours away I am surprised you even bother to consider staying overnight to get an early crossing. The savings are not that great for all the hassle.

I have a similar distance to travel and find it far more convenient to take and early afternoon crossing which allows a few hours of daylight to clear the Calais area and drive to an overnight stop.

peedee


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

> We tend to arrive 3to 5 hours before the allotted time, never been refused entry


Just a word of warning - we arrived early a few weeks ago, hoping to be offered an earlier train, only to be told that there was a 2 hr delay. So, as we were about an hour early anyway, we had a long, long wait. We did venture into the shopping area (for the first time) but came out again pretty quick. I won't be quite so eager to get there early next time!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Morph
Re the "Port of Dover early arrivals parking" It was posted on here sometime ago that there was a charge for parking a motorhome/caravans of £25 per night, also there are camera's there which take your reg no.
We did call there a couple of times but because of the charges now we do not bother.

Ron


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The sort of official stopover for waiting/early arrivals is the junction before the Tunnel called "Stop 24". Filling staion 24hrs shops not but masses of parking and MH parking has just been re marked directly in front of shopping arcade.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The sort of official stopover for waiting/early arrivals is the junction before the Tunnel called "Stop 24". Filling staion 24hrs shops not but masses of parking and MH parking has just been re marked directly in front of shopping arcade.


----------

